# dust collector bags



## rmeir (Mar 5, 2012)

I have the 1 hp rikon dust collecor works well, but the zipper on the bottom ripped out, Rikon is sending me a new one but Im wondering if they all fit the same and is one stronger or bette or at least has a better zipper. in other workds can I interchange a grizzly dust bag for a rikon etc for the 1 hp wall units. If anyone knows I would be quite pleased to find out. thanks.


----------



## Bumpy (Jan 30, 2017)

American Fabric Filter made a "top" filter bag for me years ago. I went from the standard filter (about 45 inches" toa 7 foot filter. Perfect fit.

There are numerous companies that make them. Just Google "dust collection bags"


----------

